# GPS Recommendation?



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My MIL wants to buy a satellite navigation system for her car. I've looked around a little but don't know one brand from another. I think I want something that has the US & Canada preloaded and I don't need mp3 or photo capability. It should be able to be moved between vehicles easily.

I need one that's very easy for her to use (easily flustered). The voice directions need to be slow and loud. I'll be doing the programming so that's not as critical. (If it gets too tough I'll have my 15 yo daughter program it :grin

Anyone have experience with these devices?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I do, but not used one in the States since last March (been away) so I'd have to recheck on a few things first. :wink:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

DEI, directed electronics here's a link they can steer you to an install facility.
http://www.directeddealers.com/
Good luck, they are the best in auto electronics


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link but I'm hoping to get people who have used them to reply. All installers and especially manufacturers have bias'. 

I'm leaning toward the Garmin Nuvi 350 but am wondering if any of my friends here have an opinion???


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sorry my mistake for trying to help, I won't no more :wave:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

jaggerwild said:


> Sorry my mistake for trying to help, I won't no more :wave:


No problem. It's more likely my cumbersome questioning that caused the confusion. :laugh:

So jagger, have you used a GPS? 

Has anybody....


----------



## bandit109 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've used several for a year now and hands down the Garmin products rule. The street pilot versions are a little bit larger and better suited for auto only use, the nuvii is smaller and can be carried in your pocket but works equally well in the car. The SP 330 has the map system & most functions, the 340 also speaks the street names. The nuvii is basically the same, just thinner. 

If your cellphone has bluetooth built in (or you eventually upgrade to one that does) the gps will display caller id and can be used as "hands free" if you buy one that's bluetooth enabled. When you do a search for a restaraunt, or business........it will pull up the phone number in addition to the map & will dial the number for you through your cell phone with one touch. (If you haven't noticed I'm a huge bluetooth fan!)

The Garmin products are the easiest I have used and are completely uncomplicated to operate. You'll be happy with even the most basic version, but.............I would consider upgrading from basic versions to:

1. units with high sensitivity antennas

2. Units that speak the street names (it really helps)

3. Units with bluetooth

The nuvii 350 has(1.,2.) and the nuvii 360 has (1.,2.,3.)

There is more info at www.garmin.com, or www.consumerreports.org

My vote overall for the money is the nuvii 360 (MIL probably would be happy with with any of them, but you may be able to use the more advanced functions). You also won't have to program it, just set a couple of functions that it prompts you to when it's first turned on. If you get either one I'll be happy to recommend the settings for you.

If anyone else reads this post that is considering a portable gps..........just go ahead and get one. You'll wonder how you lived without it once you have one. I'm in sales and on the road alot..................they're the best thing since cell phones!

Oh yea.......if you are going to use one unit for mulitiple vehicles, I would recommend purchasing an extra cradle for each vehicle.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah,
To be honest I've only installed one or two units. (never actually used them):4-dontkno. 
The market is full of them though so this makes the consumer happy as competition drives the prices down (kinda like computer stuff).
On another thought, there are the mobile units. that are pretty nice as there is no installing to do and they go with you not the automobile.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Tom Tom; really easy


----------

